# Advise seeking from US expats in Dubai!



## gtav8r (Aug 16, 2008)

Greetings from sunny AZ, 

I have recently been extended an offer from my current employer about moving to Dubai this is a new and uncharted territory for both of us. I have spend a bit of time on the side and tried to make some sense out of all this and I would appreciate some advise a bit more specific to my needs. I do thank you all in advance for taking the time to do so. 

-Salary US $ 100K annually. 
-Accommodation completely paid including my food and beverage.
-Car furnished by employer. 
-Potential annual bonus.
-2 flights per year back to the US 
-personal accident and medical insurance

I am married with a daughter in college in the US (expensive, I am obligated and committed in paying for the next 3 years), my wife will be joining me permanently once our home is sold. 

I've got a few questions that I hope someone can answer:

1. Is this offer enough? From had I have been reading it appears to be, but does anyone know what the IRS implications on money are on income over $87.5K?
2. Is it true that under the GAP rules of the fabulous IRS the benefits are taken at face value as earned income? 
3. What is a good area for a 40+ couple active to reside in? 
4. I will still have some bills to cover in the US and would prefer to us my bank state side is this possible? 
5. Does anyone know a respected tax adviser that is in Dubai? 

I've been given a deadline of four weeks from today for my response to the offer so any feedback would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## back2MidE (Sep 1, 2008)

*response*

_


gtav8r said:



Greetings from sunny AZ, 

I have recently been extended an offer from my current employer about moving to Dubai this is a new and uncharted territory for both of us. I have spend a bit of time on the side and tried to make some sense out of all this and I would appreciate some advise a bit more specific to my needs. I do thank you all in advance for taking the time to do so. 

-Salary US $ 100K annually. 
-Accommodation completely paid including my food and beverage.
-Car furnished by employer. 
-Potential annual bonus.
-2 flights per year back to the US 
-personal accident and medical insurance

I am married with a daughter in college in the US (expensive, I am obligated and committed in paying for the next 3 years), my wife will be joining me permanently once our home is sold. 

I've got a few questions that I hope someone can answer:

1. Is this offer enough? From had I have been reading it appears to be, but does anyone know what the IRS implications on money are on income over $87.5K?
2. Is it true that under the GAP rules of the fabulous IRS the benefits are taken at face value as earned income? 
3. What is a good area for a 40+ couple active to reside in? 
4. I will still have some bills to cover in the US and would prefer to us my bank state side is this possible? 
5. Does anyone know a respected tax adviser that is in Dubai? 

I've been given a deadline of four weeks from today for my response to the offer so any feedback would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks

Click to expand...

_I just accepted a job in Dubai and I'm about to move out there. I'm still in the relatively early stages of my career so my package isn't as good as yours. Either way I think you'll live comfortably there. I'm in Dallas, Tx and have been to Dubai a bunch of times. I have family there and I'm moving in a couple weeks. I've been doing some research about the tax issue and this is what I found... (I'm not allowed to post a URL but you can check out bank rate website...)
Basically you have to pay as if your in the higher brackets when you pass the $87.5 ... 
As far as where to live, I would suggest the Dubai Marina...Very nice area and you'll be on the beach. 
As far as the bills are concerned, I've left behind my condo and am paying everything through my banks here in the states via the internet. I don't see any problems maintaining my accounts here and paying bills with them via the internet.
As for a tax advisor, no such luck...but if you get in touch with one that is any good, I'd appreciate if you let me know...Good luck either way


----------



## ReloMan (Aug 31, 2008)

I am in the same boat as you all. I am about to commit to a offer that is in line with gtav8r. I am concerned about the US taxes. If you have found a good contact regarding taxes, it would be very helpful.
The offering company is about to move to Festival City....how is that area? I apprecaite the help and any information.


----------



## gtav8r (Aug 16, 2008)

Thank you for the info Back2midE;

No luck with tax advisor as of yet although my CPA confirmed I will be ok. Some developing news that I will share with you and not sure if you can do that or not? After talking to my company of my concerns they willing to help with my tax bill in the US for up to 50% of the cost. 

I have signed up and will be moving in late November as soon as we can indentify a location for our offices. 

Thanks again and good luck to you in UAE, 

As far as where to live, I would suggest the Dubai Marina...Very nice area and you'll be on the beach. I will wait until my wife figures this out no reason for me to look. I will be staying in a hotel enjoying my self for 60 or so days.


----------



## gtav8r (Aug 16, 2008)

Reloman; 

I don’t know anything about the areas in DBX. As of yet I had no luck with a tax advisor that is /has experience in oversees contracts still looking....... try to talk to your company in assisting with the taxes in the US. The absolute worst scenario would be that the refuse.

Good luck in your Endeavour’s.


----------



## ReloMan (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for th update...my future company is based in UK. Could be hard to get US tax info but it's worth a try.
Good luck with the move. If I get a good info regarding Dubai and US expats I will forward it your way.


----------



## back2MidE (Sep 1, 2008)

gtav8r said:


> Thank you for the info Back2midE;
> 
> No luck with tax advisor as of yet although my CPA confirmed I will be ok. Some developing news that I will share with you and not sure if you can do that or not? After talking to my company of my concerns they willing to help with my tax bill in the US for up to 50% of the cost.
> 
> ...


gtav8r, no problem... I don't think I completely understood what you mean by your company is going to help with the cost of your tax bill... If you don't mind my asking, what will you be doing in Dubai? 
Staying at a hotel in Dubai will be nice but don't just go by the names of the hotels. There are so many good hotels and even more mediocre hotels. I wouldn't say any of them are bad but I would try and find one away from construction sites...


----------



## back2MidE (Sep 1, 2008)

ReloMan said:


> Thanks for th update...my future company is based in UK. Could be hard to get US tax info but it's worth a try.
> Good luck with the move. If I get a good info regarding Dubai and US expats I will forward it your way.


ReloMan, Festival city is nice. There is a huge mall there and it has grown quite a bit in the past year. Nice area though so I wouldn't worry.


----------

